# My Bugout Bag for Women



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

View attachment 20221



*Food:Okay*, I'll admit it, there is no "real" food whatsoever here. It's all my favorite.

*Drink*: Lots of water in bottles.

*First Aid*: I love my little Ultralight First Aid Kit.

View attachment 20222


*Tools*: Swiss Army Knife, Kershaw Machette, Good Quality Axe

*Maps and Travel Information*: Local Maps and notepads and pencil/pen.

*Clothing*: My undies and socks and clothes!

View attachment 20223


*Communication*: I have a windup AM/FM Radio. Cell Phone/Cell Phone Charger.

*Lighting*: My windup LED flashlight and my Brinkmann LED flashlight

*Shelter*: Tarps, Rope, Space Blanket, Tube Tent.

View attachment 20224


What my wife recommends we should pack, well! She is the expert. We married last year and I am coming to the US from the UK in 1 week now.


----------

